# Honda HSS tranmission issues, and 2015/2016 delivery.



## Zap

Dealer just advised me today(Oct 20, 2015) that they won't be shipping new HSS928ATD track units until transmissions are replaced. What specifically is the problem and how can we be assured the new Hydro Trannys are bullet proof? I'm planning to cancel my order until I get a good answer.

Any input would be appreciated

Thanks,

ZAP


----------



## BullFrog

If there was a problem and they are replacing them before shipping that sound like a good thing, no? What kind of assurance are you looking for?


----------



## malba2366

Zap said:


> Dealer just advised me today(Oct 20, 2015) that they won't be shipping new HSS928ATD track units until transmissions are replaced. What specifically is the problem and how can we be assured the new Hydro Trannys are bullet proof? I'm planning to cancel my order until I get a good answer.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ZAP


Did your dealer tell you when to expect delivery. Earlier this week I was told that the delay was due to electric start. A few local dealers near me have the HSS928AT (non electric start units) in stock.


----------



## Zap

BullFrog said:


> If there was a problem and they are replacing them before shipping that sound like a good thing, no? What kind of assurance are you looking for?


Dealer was uncertain about delivery. Would not take an order at this time. My concern is that these newly designed machines may have multiple defects that need to get ironed out...just saw a post suggesting problems with starter. 928ATD has great new features but like many new products reliability can suffer until bugs are worked out through consumer use.


----------



## sabresfan

same here and now I am freaking out. I sold my hs928tas and hs928wa so I could buy the new track unit. new delivery date is allegedly 11/16....perfect......last year some areas of buffalo got 10 feet of snow in november and I dont have a snow blower. nice planning honda :/


----------



## SnowG

sabresfan said:


> same here and now I am freaking out. I sold my hs928tas and hs928wa so I could buy the new track unit. new delivery date is allegedly 11/16....perfect......last year some areas of buffalo got 10 feet of snow in november and I dont have a snow blower. nice planning honda :/


Haha, you mean nice planning sabresfan?


----------



## BullFrog

Zap said:


> Dealer was uncertain about delivery. Would not take an order at this time. My concern is that these newly designed machines may have multiple defects that need to get ironed out...just saw a post suggesting problems with starter. 928ATD has great new features but like many new products reliability can suffer until bugs are worked out through consumer use.


That's why there are warranties. Yes things can break but how long do you wait for the bugs to be worked out? 1 year? 3 years? 5 years? If you are waiting for perfection you'll never have one.


----------



## nafterclifen

BullFrog said:


> That's why there are warranties. Yes things can break but how long do you wait for the bugs to be worked out? 1 year? 3 years? 5 years? If you are waiting for perfection you'll never have one.


C'mon, nothing is ever perfect. 2 years is a good waiting period though, in my opinion.

Warranties are nice but who wants to be bothered taking their machine to the dealer when it breaks? Not me. It's not like they're going to give you a rental machine. I want to use the things that I buy so I try to buy the best equipment possible. Just because it's the newest doesn't mean that it's the best.


----------



## SnowG

How different are these new U.S. models compared with the Canadian counterparts that have been out for years!


----------



## mobiledynamics

VERY different. The Canadian models were the same platform of the US. The US got neuterd versions of the HS Series. The CA models were the fully loaded ones, like you would see in the Japanese offered counterpart. 

The US/CA models of this year (HSS) are both a completely new model made in the US factory


----------



## BullFrog

nafterclifen said:


> C'mon, nothing is ever perfect. 2 years is a good waiting period though, in my opinion.
> 
> Warranties are nice but who wants to be bothered taking their machine to the dealer when it breaks? Not me. It's not like they're going to give you a rental machine. I want to use the things that I buy so I try to buy the best equipment possible. Just because it's the newest doesn't mean that it's the best.


I don't understand the panic. So late in development they've identified a problem and they are taking corrective action before shipping but yet to some the sky is falling. By all means wait until you think every machine coming off the line is perfect and will never break down. Maybe in two years Honda will say we don't need to offer warranties anymore and everyone can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## [email protected]

*Honda HSS-series Update: October 22, 2015*

First, I can tell you a small batch of HSS724 and HSS928 2-stage snow blowers were determined to have a problem maintaining maximum speed in TRANSPORT mode. Honda's Quality Assurance team discovered a machining defect in the transmission (a check-valve seat). They were able to quickly isolate and update the affected units, so any new HSS724 or HSS928 arriving at a dealership now will have the countermeasure applied. 

Next, updating already-assembled units has caused some delays in the delivery schedule, but the plant in North Carolina is running additional shifts to help catch up. As more details become available, we will update our dealers, so they will have the latest information on delivery times.

For a more technical explanation, there is a spring-loaded, ball-style check valve, and the socket where it seals may have an imperfect surface. If the operator were to start the machine and put the speed control lever all the way forward (Transport mode) the unit would run at correct top speed but after about 60 meters of operation, the check valve may fail to seal, and the ground speed would decrease. The check valve socket on updated transmissions is more precisely fitted and polished and this ensures a correct and complete seal.

Finally, Honda remains committed to building high quality products that exceed our customer's expectations. It's also comforting to know Honda stands behind these new models with a full 3 year warranty (commercial or residential use).


----------



## mobiledynamics

Thx for the informative update Rob ! Does this affect only the T series


----------



## [email protected]

mobiledynamics said:


> Thx for the informative update Rob ! Does this affect only the T series


All the new HSS 2-stage models use the same hydrostatic transmission, and I understand both wheel and track models were in the batch with the problem, so all in that range were updated.


----------



## sabresfan

lol! touche SnowG! well said!


----------



## malba2366

@robert. Thanks for the Update! My dealer has a HSS928 that he got in a few weeks back, I would assume that that has the above mentioned issue. Is this something the dealer can fix

Does anyone have experience with the greenworks 80V battery snowblower. Its on sale at Lowes for $300 right now, not a bad deal with a 10% off coupon. Im thinking of picking it up to have something as I wait for the Honda, and also to have something for the 2-3 inch powdery snowfall so I don't have to take out the big heavy 2 stage.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Battery Run Time might be as issue....and or the 1 piece auger
ROI as well....depending on how long the battery last in between seasons, etc before they go dead, or have declining run times.

With that said, I'm loving the battery realm of OPE tools.
The dewalt blower, hedge trimmer and edger all have been game changers for me in terms of usability. Love that I don't smell like gas after a quick garden maintenance.


----------



## [email protected]

malba2366 said:


> @robert. Thanks for the Update! My dealer has a HSS928 that he got in a few weeks back, I would assume that that has the above mentioned issue. Is this something the dealer can fix


If the unit he got in was part of the affected range, the transmission will need to be replaced before the unit is sold. Honda has notified all dealers that did receive an affected unit (it was a very small number).


----------



## raptorchris

Robert, thanks for the update. It's nice to finally have some facts. When all you hear are the rumors, you can't help but assume the worst.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Thank your Rob. You have come through again for the masses and the minor !

Even got a plug over at the Orange Forum --- See post 83
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...nking-i-may-own-st324p-soon-9.html#post706546


----------



## Mik20

[email protected] said:


> If the unit he got in was part of the affected range, the transmission will need to be replaced before the unit is sold. Honda has notified all dealers that did receive an affected unit (it was a very small number).


I got brand new HSS928AT a few weeks ago and now I am worry if mine is defective. Is there serial numbers available that capture defective machines?


----------



## [email protected]

Mik20 said:


> I got brand new HSS928AT a few weeks ago and now I am worry if mine is defective. Is there serial numbers available that capture defective machines?


Drop me a PM with the full serial number and I'll run it past our engineering team and see what they can tell me. It's on the rear center of the frame, "XXXX-1234567"


----------



## obthedog

*New Honda HSS928 Transmission Problems*

Wow I hope this is not the case....I just picked up my new HSS928 non electric start from a dealer. He told me he had inventory because he ordered back in April. Other dealers ordered later or waited for customers to pay them before they placed the order.

Keep us posted if you hear more.....I guess the good news is that it has a 3 year warranty but the idea of paying out then nose for a Honda and having to worry about it breaking down is not good.

:wavetowel2::icon_blue_very_sad:


----------



## 94EG8

Honda is pretty good as a company about trying to resolve whatever issues they have with a product. As a rule they'll admit there's a problem when there is one as opposed to other companies that try to deny there is a problem and generally they're pretty good about coming up with a solution to said problem.

I remember when the '06 - '08 Civics had some pretty horrible tire wear issues in the back. Tires wouldn't last any time. Honda acknowledged they had a problem, they came out with updated upper control arms and new alignment specs to reduce the amount of negative camber they had. Problem solved. Hyundai has a similar issue on the Elantras, but they never fixed there's. Some of the dealerships will admit there's a problem, but Hyundai wont seem to acknowledge it and have never come up with a fix, they just say it's normal.


----------



## Bob_S

*Survey - when and where are the new Hondas going*

In an attempt to find out when and where anyone has actually been able to purchase a new Honda, I would like to see replies stating the model and state or general region where the dealer is. This way we can track where the first machines are going and also get a much better idea if some may actually show up at our dealer (before it is too late). If we keep the replies to only real purchases, then any updates to this thread should build a easy to track indicator of activity by Honda.


----------



## JnC

I know the new models have US sourced transmission, any idea who the supplier is? Really hope it isnt tuff torq.


----------



## YSHSfan

JnC said:


> I know the new models have US sourced transmission, any idea who the supplier is? Really hope it isnt tuff torq.


I don't know who the supplier is, but I read on this forum that Honda uses the same hydro pump as the new Husqvarna blowers (I don't know how true it is).


----------



## Dan CT

Hi guys, I've been reading this forum for a while, and decided to finally post. I purchased a HSS928AT from a dealer in CT back in September. I called today and they told me as of right now they weren't seeing anything saying that my unit was effected, but they have units they took off the floor because they were. He said no guarantees that the status on my unit might change as Honda catches up.

He also stated that as of right now they do not have any parts to fix the effected units, but the new blowers they are getting in now have had the issue fixed.

I registered my blower with Honda to make sure they are able to contact me if they find out my unit has the issue. I will probably be checking back in with the dealer in a few weeks.


----------



## FLSTN

*Alert! What's up with new HSS928ATD Tranny Problems??*

JnC I know the new models have US sourced transmission, any idea who the supplier is? Really hope it isnt tuff torq.

Read this thread:


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...seem-interested-selling-their-products-4.html


----------



## obthedog

Robert thanks for the honest update. I think Honda did the right thing in holding back shipment. If your professionalism is representative of how Honda handles any issues with defective machines that are out there there should be no problem. I have owned two of these machines and this new one will be my 3rd. The new features are fantastic!!!


----------



## malba2366

I did not buy it, but a local dealer in Hamburg, NJ has the HSS928AT in stock (I have a HSS928ATD on order which I am waiting on).


----------



## malba2366

@Robert. Any info on when the snowblowers will start shipping out after repairs. I have one on pre order and my dealer is now saying they are not expecting any units until late November...that is cutting it really close with the snow season in the northeast.


----------



## sabresfan

Later than 11/16??????????????????


----------



## malba2366

sabresfan said:


> Later than 11/16??????????????????


Well, I live in the southern part of NY, so maybe they are shipping units to areas that get hit earlier first.


----------



## mmm

My dealer here in CO advised me on Saturday that he is told he will have my HSS1332ATD tomorrow, but he could not guarantee. Of course not, since they have already missed two delivery commitments. It's already cutting it close for me, living at 9,000', and I have no snowblower at this time.


----------



## malba2366

mmm said:


> My dealer here in CO advised me on Saturday that he is told he will have my HSS1332ATD tomorrow, but he could not guarantee. Of course not, since they have already missed two delivery commitments. It's already cutting it close for me, living at 9,000', and I have no snowblower at this time.


If on Saturday he is said tomorrow then it must be in transit from the factory...unless he is trying to string you along.


----------



## AesonVirus

My dealer told me that their order will begin shipping on Wednesday this week... it had been held up for a little bit but I should have my machine by late this week/early next.


----------



## AesonVirus

My HSS928ATD order is shipping to Spencer, MA.
Supposed to ship out on Wednesday this week and I'm supposed to have it by the end of the week, or early next week, depending on how long it takes to arrive.

***EDIT*** New shipping date from Honda to my dealer is Dec 18, 2015. If things don't change again, I should see the machine right around Christmas.


----------



## malba2366

@MMM did your machine show up today as your dealer promised?

I just picked up a battery operated 80V greenworks which was on sale at Lowes. Ill keep it NIB so that I can return it, or I may keep it to use for the small 1 or 2 inch snowfalls.


----------



## [email protected]

malba2366 said:


> @Robert. Any info on when the snowblowers will start shipping out after repairs. I have one on pre order and my dealer is now saying they are not expecting any units until late November...that is cutting it really close with the snow season in the northeast.


The best data I have now is pre-orders (program orders) are being filled first. Which exact model did you pre-order?


----------



## malba2366

[email protected] said:


> The best data I have now is pre-orders (program orders) are being filled first. Which exact model did you pre-order?


@robert. I order a HSS928ATD. Dealer is power place in Rockaway, NJ


----------



## AesonVirus

malba2366 said:


> ...I may keep it to use for the small 1 or 2 inch snowfalls.


I use my Stihl BR600 Magnum Blower for small amounts of snow... the thing clears driveways in record speed... but only for the power or fluffy stuff. 
Doesn't do much for slush. Curious what the little electrics can do with slush.


----------



## malba2366

AesonVirus said:


> I use my Stihl BR600 Magnum Blower for small amounts of snow... the thing clears driveways in record speed... but only for the power or fluffy stuff.
> Doesn't do much for slush. Curious what the little electrics can do with slush.


It has really good reviews for up to 1-2 inches of slush or 3-4 inches of powder. Anything more than that it's probably useless.


----------



## SnowG

malba2366 said:


> It has really good reviews for up to 1-2 inches of slush or 3-4 inches of powder. Anything more than that it's probably useless.


Anything that can move one or 2 inches of slush has my vote. My only machine is a HS928 TAS. It's a bit much for slush, and all it does is make 1 or 2 inches of slush into 1/2 inch of slush. I've been using one of those wide pusher shovels (yes, no motor). It's a good workout, but I have considered getting a powered machine on the small side because I'm not getting any younger. OTOH maybe I need to workout to keep young. :icon_whistling: I don't have space in the garage for a second machine but you can't have too many toys.


----------



## mmm

malba2366 said:


> @MMM did your machine show up today as your dealer promised?
> 
> I just picked up a battery operated 80V greenworks which was on sale at Lowes. Ill keep it NIB so that I can return it, or I may keep it to use for the small 1 or 2 inch snowfalls.


Nope. Of course I had to call him to find out. And of course he now says any day, just like he said four weeks ago. This is the third missed delivery commitment, if you don't count all the "any day now" BS. Quite pathetic.


----------



## nwcove

jmo, but this deal is a major blemish on Honda. winter is " tomorow" and the blowers arent in the hands of consumers. that $500 MTD is looking good now ?


----------



## mmm

The only reason I am still dealing with this proven clown of a dealer is because I am now at his mercy. I trusted Honda and this is how I am repaid. I was stupid enough to cancel an order on a tracked TroyBilt when he called me with his third delivery commitment. From the time I committed to purchase in early August, he has committed to three delivery dates which have passed. Winter is now here and we have already had one instance of some accumulation. All the quality tracked snowblowers are sold out, and craigslist pricing has become ridiculous. As I said in another thread, Honda can kiss my ass.


----------



## SnowG

Honda has to do it right. If they deliver bad units it will be worse. Hopefully this will be the only problem and if that's the case it will be forgotten once they straighten it out. As for those who put your money down (as I did) I feel for you, but you still have the option of buying a competitor's product or used machine. Blame yourself for being too optimistic. I wouldn't get rid of my old machine until I had the new one, especially in a year of a redesign. (I'm wondering if I took too much of a risk by committing to a trade-in; maybe I should have decided to keep my old one until I have a reliable season under my belt with the new one). 

Any dealer who took a deposit and missed delivery dates should be willing to sell you something else or give you a refund.


----------



## mmm

I recently moved to a high altitude snowy region and had no blower to begin with. Is taking someone at their word "being too optimistic"? In the case of my own livelihood, my customers may feel absolutely optimistic that I will meet or exceed my commitments. Honda has demonstrated to me that they do not share my professional ideals.


----------



## raptorchris

MMM, if you really want out, and it sounds like you do, check out www.snowblowersdirect.com . They have both the Ariens Platinum 28 SHO track and 28 Hydro Pro track models in stock with free shipping and no sales tax. I believe the Honda a better unit, and I'm going to wait. But that's just me. Everyone's situation is different. You still have options. I don't know you, I've only read your posts, and from what I've read, I don't think you will ever be happy with the Honda or your dealer. You've been pushed past your turning point.


----------



## SnowG

mmm said:


> I recently moved to a high altitude snowy region and had no blower to begin with. Is taking someone at their word "being too optimistic"? In the case of my own livelihood, my customers may feel absolutely optimistic that I will meet or exceed my commitments. Honda has demonstrated to me that they do not share my professional ideals.


In your business would you knowingly deliver a defective result on time, rather than a good result late? 

You still have other good choices and based on what you wrote I think you should consider whether you want to exercise them, rather than expressing emotion about Honda as if they're trying to do something bad to you. Honda's issue has nothing to do with you personally. 

They want to ship units -- that's their business and they don't get paid unless they do it. If they know about an issue and ship defects (knowingly) it would create even greater harm to their reputation, be a bigger impact to end-users who have breakdowns and repair inconvenience, and a bigger expense to fix in the field. (In the factory they can be much more efficient and collect them all together where they have trained staff/facilities and can fix in one place.)

I'm sure they're not any happier than you are about this. They don't have other good choices. 

PS -- I got a phone call from my dealer today and he said they are shipping the "snowbelt" areas and northern Midwest before here in CT. I don't know whether they're also prioritizing mountain areas, but that would make sense.


----------



## mmm

That is quite a stretch I your defense if Honda. The fact is that the dealer, the ostensible face of Honda, has greatly misled my expectations throughout this matter. I would never treat a customer that way and make an ass if myself (though I find other ways of doing so). I am considering other options, but I really need the widest tracked machine I can find, and the 1332 is that machine.


----------



## mmm

... And still no delivery today.


----------



## Bob_S

SnowG said:


> Honda has to do it right.


Yes I agree but Honda also needs to provide a non-smoke estimate for those who have helped fund Honda and its dealers with a pre-order / deposit. If the snow falls and there is still no definitive ship dates, there will be at least an end end to the wait and see game for a lot of us.


----------



## malba2366

@mmm your dealer is obviously lying to you and is not someone worth doing business with. If on Saturday he told you you will have it by Tuesday then that would mean that he should have gotten some kind of shipment confirmation from Honda that your machine shipped from the factory. I highly doubt Honda would provide their dealers with false shipment information.


----------



## happycamper

> Default
> That is quite a stretch I your defense if Honda. The fact is that the dealer, the ostensible face of Honda, has greatly misled my expectations throughout this matter. I would never treat a customer that way and make an ass if myself (though I find other ways of doing so). I am considering other options, but I really need the widest tracked machine I can find, and the 1332 is that machine.


I have worked in new product development for over twenty years. Designing, testing and assembling a reliable product always trumps shipping a product to a customer on time.

It is easier to apologize for shipping a product slightly late, versus delivering a product that does not meet expectations.


----------



## SnowG

happycamper said:


> I have worked in new product development for over twenty years. Designing, testing and assembling a reliable product always trumps shipping a product to a customer on time.
> 
> It is easier to apologize for shipping a product slightly late, versus delivering a product that does not meet expectations.


Amen! I too used to work in product development, and have also been running a service business for the last 21 years. My mantra is: "Quality is defined by whether you meet or exceed expectations." 

So it starts with setting achievable expectations... and communicating well when it becomes clear things have changed. Schedules count. Everyone who said Honda should announce ship schedules is right, but it's possible they're not confident in their suppliers and rather than putting out misleading info they're being silent. It's also possible they're misleading the dealers (intentionally or not) and giving unreliable ship dates. 

Whatever the case, they should go public with the current plans and add a confidence score if needed, because customers are getting frustrated by being left in the dark. 

Customers can make informed choices if they know how long they have to wait, and some will opt for "brand x" or "used" if they're without a current machine and have to wait too long. (And that's OK because at least they're not being strung along.) It's frustrating to have to make choices when you feel like your information is unreliable. 

In mmm's case it seems that his dealer is unreliable, and that adds to the frustration. If I were him I'd consider buying a used machine that I could turn around and sell again without taking a $ beating. (Might not be a bad idea to have a second machine in reserve anyway, in case other as yet unknown new product issues arise in the first winter of use.)


----------



## nafterclifen

Lets be realistic guys, Honda isn't going to do anything about these delays. 95% of people would be like, "Oh, I didn't even know there were issues." They're not internet junkies like we are. I'm willing to bet that the members of this forum represent a minority of the Honda snowblower population. Honda knows their blowers will sell. One issue isn't going to derail the brand.


----------



## mmm

Dealer called today to say that delivery is now pushed into December. Over and out on this thread and on the misleaders who represent Honda.


----------



## malba2366

I hope that the December thing isn't true. There is so much incorrect information being passed out about this issue, and what is making it worse is that Honda won't give their dealers a straight answer about this. 

One of the dealers I spoke to is very upset about all this, and is considering dropping the Honda line over it. He said he has left 4 messages with his rep over the last week and the rep hasn't even bothered to respond. He ordered more Hondas vs Ariens/Husqvarna this year, and is now worried that he won't have enough inventory for the peak selling period, and then he will have a whole bunch of Hondas sitting around that show up after people typically buy snowblowers. 

Don't beat up your dealer over this...this is not their fault and they are being kept in the dark about the real delivery dates as well.


----------



## Bob_S

Not trying to jump ship here but does anyone know of any other Honda related forums that may add any insight as to what Honda is up to? Perhaps in a another forum, someone from Honda is actively posting and is providing useful information on a regular bases. This is fast becoming a very serious issue for some of us.


----------



## nwcove

robert from honda is the best resource ive seen, would like to see him post more on this issue.


----------



## SnowG

mmm said:


> Dealer called today to say that delivery is now pushed into December. Over and out on this thread and on the misleaders who represent Honda.


Maybe you've given him too much grief? Did he offer a refund on your deposit? :icon_whistling:


----------



## nafterclifen

Poor Robert from Honda. I'm sure that he has all of your answers but his lips are probably tied. Imagine if he told you where and when the blowers were shipping and you went to your dealer with that information before they even knew. You'd be happy but the dealer would probably be pissed off.

I hate to say it but there's only one answer - sit and wait. I'm in the same boat with you all. My Montgomery Ward blower is long overdue for a replacement. Can't wait to get a hydro trans on a machine that can blow more than 10 feet.


----------



## mmm

SnowG said:


> Maybe you've given him too much grief? Did he offer a refund on your deposit? :icon_whistling:


I have held my nose while acting cordial towards him this entire time, in the hope of receiving the machine that I had committed to purchasing. I was never asked for a deposit, but I had been #1 on his reserve list since early August. So much time wasted. I just ordered the Husqvarna ST330T from snowblowersdirect.com. They had been out of stock, but just today began taking orders for shipment direct from the factory. Honda is in my rear view mirror for the foreseeable future. I might have even bought the new Africa Twin, but now, not a chance.


----------



## raptorchris

I just got off the phone with snowblower direct where I ordered a HSS928ATD. He told me that Honda has already started to ship out the non electric start units, and they expect to receive electric start unit by the middle of next week. I don't know if this applies to the 1332's, or what dealers get them before others. It does however fall in line with what [email protected] said last week. Here's hoping we get these before any serious snow fall.


----------



## obthedog

Based on what I heard from my dealer they are on there way. Although like others, I am anxious to have the machine I ordered. I think Honda did the right thing in stopping production to fix the issue. It may have been less expensive for them to handle it another way. In fact fixing the problem first seems to be consistent with their reputation for quality and a long term view. Maybe they could have kept the dealers a little more informed but I don't know what they knew. 

Also, I can say having received one and then having to bring it back as it was one with the issue (which by the way I could not reproduce) gave me an opportunity to play with the track drive machine. Turning moving and adjusting this thing is like going from an old truck to sports car!! It will be worth the wait!!!!


----------



## SnowG

Nice to hear that Obthedog. Looking forward to receiving mine in a few weeks. :snow48:


----------



## malba2366

Any new news on delivery dates? I haven't heard anything from my dealer in a couple weeks, although last I heard from him was to expect delivery around the middle of November which would be next week or the week after.


----------



## gsmith4965

*HSS928AATD delivery day*

I pre ordered a HSS928AATD in early October. Was just told by my dealer in southern NH to expect orders to be filled on or around DECEMBER 18


----------



## tonysak

gsmith4965 said:


> I pre ordered a HSS928AATD in early October. Was just told by my dealer in southern NH to expect orders to be filled on or around DECEMBER 18


Was that Naults? I ordered my hss1332 from there and they said the same thing (paid cash in full). I called Honda and they said all the dealer has to do is call the order desk and they will know exactly what's up. Not sure why dealers can't just pick up the phone and find out the real story. Naults said the Honda was "reducing their allocation size", which i thought was odd. Honda said that was completely BS, and Honda will be filling all orders they received.


----------



## raptorchris

I don't think you are seeing the big problem here. Yes, dealers can, and have called. They are given a shipping date. Then Honda fails to come through for that date and gives a new date. Then another new date, then another, and so on. Now, they are finally slowly shipping them out. Perhaps they have not reduced their overall order, but they very likely are only shipping partial orders. Honda then can't give realistic or reasonable dates for the remaining units.
If it was just 1 dealer saying this, I'd be skeptical, but everyone seems to be getti g the same story. If I were a dealer, and I've waited this long, only to get a VERY delayed partial shipment, I'd be disappointed. Now if that 1st shipment isn't coming til mid December, as many are reporting, who knows when they will get the rest of their order. Late January doesn't sound out of the question, and doesn't do them any good. Can't blame the dealer for canceling their remaining order.
Now this is only my theory, but it's based on a lot of info found here.


----------



## malba2366

@gsmith and tonysak is it possible that you orders fall into the second allocation that your dealer has. Im sure the dealer expected the second allocation to be here in in November but now that the first allocation has been pushed the second has as well. December 18th is way too late for a snowblower delivery in New England.


----------



## obthedog

Having handled the NEW HSS928 -I Went on a Canadian web site and can't tell the difference. If they are better I would be very impressed. I would say its a great machine. In addition, the material and build quality seems outstanding on the new model even compared to the rock solid old Honda. It totally anectotal but the casing and metal seems to be thicker and stronger. 

Time will tell


----------



## SND

I have received my HSS928 in NS Canada, there was 2-3 more 928 and some 724's with tracks as well waiting for pick up, I believe all were reserved with deposits. I didn't notice any 1332s but those maybe had already been picked up, I didn't ask how many were shipped. We had a lot of snow last winter so almost every store that has any brand of machines has had waiting lists and sold record levels this year. The honda definitely looks to be the one worth waiting for.

I hope you guys get yours soon as well.


----------



## SND

Any way to find out from which serial number to which one were recalled/fixed on the HSS928? I have SADA 1000390. 
Only ran it a little bit in the parking lot, didn't notice any travel speed issues.


----------



## mmm

Just in case this info would benefit anyone, Husq isn't meeting their commitments either. According to snowblowersdirect, my order was to ship in 3 - 5 business days and ship direct from the factory. Neither has turned out to be true. Now the story is that it might possibly ship on the 11th business day from snowblowersdirect. They claim they are merely repeating the info they receive from Husq. I still have the HSS1332ATD on order in addition to the ST330T. The company who can manage to suck a little less than the other will sell me a machine. Well, I guess Honda will hold that honor in any case since they were already a month late before I even placed the order for the Husq. I COULD HAVE USED EITHER MACHINE LAST WEEK!


----------



## SND

I had looked at the 330T in person and its nowhere near the quality/design of the honda.
I would have stuck to shoveling by hand(500' driveway...) if I couldn't get my honda in time for the first snow rather than buy a lesser alternative for nearly as much $(in canada anyway). Looked at ariens and a few others too, didn't do it for me.


----------



## dbv

Completely agree - if I don't get a Honda, will just shovel by hand too. 



SND said:


> I had looked at the 330T in person and its nowhere near the quality/design of the honda.
> I would have stuck to shoveling by hand(500' driveway...) if I couldn't get my honda in time for the first snow rather than buy a lesser alternative for nearly as much $(in canada anyway). Looked at ariens and a few others too, didn't do it for me.


----------



## mmm

It's a tough call. More snow in the forcast for me this week, and my driveway is over 600' long. I can't thank Honda enough, as you can tell.


----------



## AesonVirus

Thankful I still have the Craftsman.
I would love to throw a for sale sign on it right now but I just can't do it until the new Honda arrives.


----------



## [email protected]

SND said:


> Any way to find out from which serial number to which one were recalled/fixed on the HSS928? I have SADA 1000390.
> Only ran it a little bit in the parking lot, didn't notice any travel speed issues.


I'll have a final serial number range when the bulletin is ready to send out....


----------



## malba2366

@robert. Are the side skid holes the same as the previous models? Also, do the tracked models have holes for skids? Pics look like they do but I'm not 100%sure. I want to order a set of armor skids for the hss928atd I have on order.


----------



## malba2366

My dealer just emailed me and told me the new ship date he got from Honda just today is Nov 20 for my machine. I guess last week they told them Dec 18th for all their units, but today a few of the units were moved up to Nov 20. I ordered back in August, so I was likely one of their first pre orders. 

I guess thats good news and shows the machines are starting to ship out.


----------



## obthedog

Thats good news Malba - I guess there is hope - I ordered in Aug as well and was recently told Mid Dec.

Enjoy


----------



## AesonVirus

Me too! (ordered in August)


----------



## obthedog

Aeson, where are you located?

I have to admit I almost wish I had not heard this as now I am going to be wondering (every day) if my machine may get here before Dec.15 ? I had kind of resolved myself to the fact that I was going to wait patiently until Mid Dec.

Way, way, way too much thought and energy over a snowblower, ha ha!!$#@


----------



## jrom

As of Tuesday, Nov. 10, Traverse City, Michigan dealer has HSS928ATD, HSS928AT, HSS724ATD, and HSS724AT's in stock. I don't know exactly how many, but at least 3 of each.

I pre ordered a HSS1332ATD in early October, but they told me I probably won't see it this year (or 2015/16 season, no other explanation).

Thankfully, I still have my 1991 HS828TAS. I was going to give it to my father-in-law in SE Michigan...but it doesn't look like that will happen this year.

I'm not totally disappointed. I'd rather have a Honda quality machine, even if there is a roll-out delay. These are the first generation U.S. built 2 stagers...doesn't surprise me that there could be teething problems.


----------



## malba2366

I don't think the 1332 is not shipping this season...I think there have been a couple reports on here of people in Canada getting one. Your dealer probably cancelled the order because they felt it will arrive too late for their selling season.


----------



## mmm

We got over a foot last night. The ST330T I ordered would not have been here in time even if Husq had met their delivery commitment. But then again, I would have ordered it much earlier if Honda had not given me three false delivery estimates on the 1332ATD, and told me "any day" as each was missed, before finally dropping the December bomb. There can be no excuse for their pattern of misleading behavior. So now I am taking a break from shoveling my 600+' driveway and my turnaround area. This is an all day job. I am not a young man anymore, and my shoulders are quite sore. Unless Honda were to step up with some form of compensation for my trouble, I will never deal with them again, ever. They will join only one other company in my entire life experience to earn that regard, AT&T.


----------



## jrom

One time out of 23 years of great service, my HS828 [tracked] let me down, but it may have been my fault. I was going back and forth [with the hydro drive] at the EOD on an ice/snow berm when one of my auger clutch springs snapped, tore into the drive belt, shredded that and there I sat, dead in the water.

That one clutch spring was on back order for three months. For three months I hand shoveled my 500'+ driveway [190"/year] while calling every few days for my part. It was a good workout, but it would take me 4+ hours to shovel.

I would rather not repeat that scenario.

I will try and have a secondary snow clearing source from now on. No snow plowing service would push a snowblown drive, except those with a front-end loader [at bucu bucks].

I have since ordered 2 of each auger and drive springs and both belts. I still love my Honda blower though.:redface:


----------



## mmm

It took me about 6 hours. My drive is a bit steep and the turnaround area is large. I couldn't have finished in one day with a regular shovel; I use a snow wovel. I might do a little better next time now that I have formed a game plan from today's experience. But hopefully I will receive either the 1332ATD or the 330T before the next storm.


----------



## GoBig

I am so glad I found this forum. I went to the local Honda dealer yesterday, and he had a brand new HSS928 Tracked model on the floor. He said he couldn't sell it because it was a "prototype." Now I get it.

He also said he's expecting a shipment in a week. We have had two no snow years in a row, and the dealers are piled with old models. They are selling the HS928 with tracks and electric start for $1900. That seems like a darn good deal to me. 

I really want the steerable tracks and shock assisted height adjustment, but for a thousand less, maybe I can do without?


----------



## SnowG

GoBig said:


> I am so glad I found this forum. I went to the local Honda dealer yesterday, and he had a brand new HSS928 Tracked model on the floor. He said he couldn't sell it because it was a "prototype." Now I get it.
> 
> He also said he's expecting a shipment in a week. We have had two no snow years in a row, and the dealers are piled with old models. They are selling the HS928 with tracks and electric start for $1900. That seems like a darn good deal to me.
> 
> I really want the steerable tracks and shock assisted height adjustment, but for a thousand less, maybe I can do without?


That's a great deal.


----------



## ferris52

*2016 HSS1332atd date given!*

Hey guys, 
I'm new on the forum but I'm a forum junkie like many of you so I've been searching the net for information on these new models since they were announced. Anyways, I just talked to my dealer here in CT and have good and bad news. The good is we have a concrete date, and this was the first and only date my dealer gave me, Jan. 8th as a ship date from the factory. Ouch... For my needs, I will wait since I have current eqpt til the new machine is in. FYI, they said they have a ship date of Dec. 18th for the 928's but I'll wait for the 1332. I've read some heavier snow areas may have different dates but for those up in New England, this may be close to arrival dates for you guys. I'm a Honda man through and through between my 450r, rancher at w irs and mower so I have faith in my decision. RIDE RED!


----------



## mmm

Now the 330T has slipped to 12/17. Does the credibility of the entire snowblower industry really suck this bad?


----------



## jrom

*My HSS1332ATD just came in (Traverse City, MI)*

Got a call from my Traverse City dealer that my HSS1332ATD is in. Yesterday, I was told I wouldn't be seeing any 1332 until next year. The bummer is I have to travel from today until Thanksgiving day. That's going to burn a hole in my mind (not that I need any more holes).

I'll give a report when I can and after break-in.

Dealer knocked $211 off list. 

Guess I can give my 1991 HS828TAS to my father-in-law after all. He has a "gentle" amount of snowfall compared to what I get. A fitting tour of duty for a super reliable machine. 47" per year should go over nicely in its semi-retirement


----------



## jrom

Hang in there. Yesterday my dealer said no 1332's for this year. Today I got a call that mine is in, prepped and ready to go. I did not expect that at all.

Hopefully, yours will roll in anytime now.


----------



## mishkaya

That's great news that they are finally starting to trickle in!:yahoo:


----------



## 10 fingers

*Got mine!*

I ordered a HSS724A on Aug 27 and it came on Nov 11. And the serial number is not on the recall list. I believe I was originally told mid October. Its sitting in my van until some room is made for it in the garage.


----------



## mishkaya

10 fingers said:


> I ordered a HSS724A on Aug 27 and it came on Nov 11. And the serial number is not on the recall list. I believe I was originally told mid October. Its sitting in my van until some room is made for it in the garage.


This is really good news! Hopefully this means that the HSS1332 I ordered might actually show up before it is needed... :icon_whistling:


----------



## raptorchris

I just got an email from Home Depot that the HSS928AT (928 non electric start track model) is in stock. This is the only 2 stage model they sell (online only). I signed up to be notified when in atock months ago before I ordered a HSS928ATD. Hopefully this is a good sign!


----------



## raptorchris

*HSS928AT at Home Depot*

Just say that Home Depot has the HSS928AT in stock online only! It was listed as out of stock for months. If anyone is looking for 1, act quick, as I'm sure they won't last.


----------



## Skeet Shooter

Not to be a debbie-downer, but its most likely not an active listing. Before you order through them, realize that they often put different products available online that are indeed not available at all.

I learned this on two separate occasions. One on a small budget item ($30) and one on an appliance, which they promised, after calling them, they would have delivered and installed in my home in 3 days... try 3 weeks. 

Buyer beware when it comes to online listings with HD


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

With something as expensive as a Honda blower I'd much rather make the drive to a dealer unless there just isn't one anywhere reasonably near me.

I have no problem buying a cheaper blower at a big box store as I'd be the one working on it. For a an expensive one with a warranty IMHO I'd want to make the purchase at a dealer when possible and have a relationship with them should any problems arise with it that I'd want them to take care of.


----------



## raptorchris

This has shown as not in stock for months. I signed up for an in stock alert months ago when I was 1st looking at the Honda. I just got the email this morning that it was back in stock. The timing makes me tend to believe it is in fact in stock (however, I have no 1st hand knowledge of this). Here is the link. I ment to post it earlier. 
Honda 28 in. Hydrostatic Track Drive 2-Stage Gas Snow Blower with Electric Joystick Chute Control-HSS928AAT - The Home Depot


----------



## obthedog

Wow that would be REALY annoying if HD has the machine. I ordered my machine in August from Honda dealer and have been delayed several times and given a Dec.15 delivery.


----------



## obthedog

Yes I just checked Home Depot site in Boston - showing a Nov. 20-27 delivery to store in Boston. Wow thats REEEEALY annoying. I laid out my hard earned cash almost 6 months ago and am being given a Dec. 15 delivery date after first being promised Oct., then Mid Nov. and now Dec. 15

I has blogged before that I was going to be patient. However, my patients are really wearing thin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

FYI...

• The Honda HSS928AAT is the only Honda 2-stage model Home Depot will be offering this year. 

• Honda makes only one version of the HSS928AAT, and it is sold equally to Home Depot and independent Honda Dealers. In other words, there is no "Home Depot only" version of any Honda snow blower.


----------



## caddydaddy

Kiss4aFrog said:


> For a an expensive one with a warranty IMHO I'd want to make the purchase at a dealer when possible and have a relationship with them should any problems arise with it that I'd want them to take care of.


How does that work with someone like me, who moves around constantly? Are dealers really that spiteful of someone who didn't buy from them?


----------



## nafterclifen

For those of you who paid for your blowers up front - why? Did the dealer make you do that? If so, I can understand your frustration.

All that you should have had to do was give a deposit. And they should always be refundable. If they took multiple deposits, then it's first come first serve. They know how many they ordered.

Something doesn't sound right because there is no reason to pay for a scheduled, manufactured product before it even exist.


----------



## obthedog

Not all the dealers do this.... I found out from another dealer (who has inventory) that he does not take $$ up front from customers. The place I ordered from was up front about requiring payment up front so I can't blame him for that. However, when they missed the first delivery date of Oct. I asked if I could get a refund and he said no which I did not think was right. When he missed the second delivery date of Nov. he did say I could cancel and get a refund. He has also been pretty good about calling me to give me updates. However, for the future the dealer who does not require $$ up front will get my business including service moving forward. In fact, I already bought a leaf blower from him.

The fact that I have gone through all this and I can go online and order a machine from Home Depot to be delivered before the end of the month is exasperating.


----------



## malba2366

It looks like this "Dec 18" date that is floating around is a worst case estimate by Honda. They are probably tired of dealers calling and complaining about the situation so they put his date out there. Logistically It makes no sense that multiple dealers in different areas all have a Dec 18 date for all their units.


----------



## Rocktaco

I called HD to inquire and was told hey will be shipping from Honda.


----------



## tonysak

$2580 is a good price. I wish I had gone that route I paid $3 for the 1332AAT


----------



## jrom

Hope yours comes in soon too.


----------



## bwdbrn1

caddydaddy said:


> How does that work with someone like me, who moves around constantly? Are dealers really that spiteful of someone who didn't buy from them?


No, they're not. It's only meant that we believe it better to have warranty and service work done by the same dealer you bought from. In the event you are moving from one location to another, then a simple explanation, together with your receipts from the last dealership you worked with, should put you in good standing with the dealership in your new hometown.


----------



## Snowhawg

caddydaddy said:


> Are dealers really that spiteful of someone who didn't buy from them?


Unfortunately yes. You will have zero priority over someone they have done business with. Buying something major like a snowblower or mower from a big box store is a very stupid decision for several reasons mentioned here many times over.


----------



## raptorchris

I didn't post this to start a local dealer vs box store/online debate. I posted this because many have been left stranded without a snowblower. There have been lots of posts and stories about people that have been waiting since August. Some are being told January. Others have had their orders canceled. If you didn't pre order 1, most dealer's expected stock is already sold and/or accounted for. I posted this so that anyone that want/needs 1, they at least have an option.


----------



## obthedog

At this point in time HONDA should pretty much be able to forecast accurate delivery dates for outstanding orders. Its just basic mfg. operations. Honda has a system by which dealers can go online and check the status of orders. 

The fact that people who ordered in August have yet to receive product when others who ordered later means one of the following: 1. The dealer held orders (even if they had collected money for the snowblower) 2. Certain dealers are being prioritized by Honda or 3. The dealer is not allocating machines in the order they are being received.

All a very unfortunate circumstance. I have been a loyal Honda fan cars, generators, and snowblowers and this can happen to any company but I am about to throw in the towel. My plan is to wait a couple more weeks and if my machine is not delivered soon .......then this time next year my *DREAM GARAGE* may look different...... GMC, Ariens and Toro may look good in my garage!!!!

*Holding my cash for 5+ months and delivering to others who ordered later or put no money down is no way to treat a loyal customer.*


----------



## malba2366

Your dealer should not be holding your money. Asking for a deposit of $50-100 is reasonable but they should not have charged you for the entire price. Where are you located? The confirmed deliveries look like they have been in areas like Canada, Alaska and Michigan where snow comes first.
Home Depot is a different beast than your local dealer. When their buyers call Honda and say if you can't deliver by date x we are cancelling our order things start moving real quick. The last date my dealer gave me is a Nov 20 ship date for the hss928atd, if that doesn't come through I am strongly considering cancelling and ordering from Home Depot, I want the auto start but would rather have a snowblower this season.


----------



## Ian S

*Annoying Honda Supply-Chain*

I'm in NJ. I decided to get a track-drive snowblower (steep driveway). Decided the latest Honda looks good.

So I ordered the HSS1332ATD from snowblowersdirect, expected ship-date was November 5th. I received a call from them early-November to say my order was cancelled because they would not get any in stock until at least February 2016.

So I went along to my local retailer, and placed a $100 deposit for the 2015-model HS1332TA as it's on special-offer. They said it was due for delivery the following week.

2 weeks later: no snowblower. The dealer now have no idea when it will arrive.

So I'm now wondering if I should hold out for another week or 2 to see if the 2015 model will arrive, or cancel the order and buy either an Ariens or a new shovel.


----------



## obthedog

Check out the experience of others including myself on the other treads like 'whats up with tranny problems'. Some of us ordered in August and still have received a machine. in fact I plunked down the full amount and the dealer has been holding my cash for 5+ months. Check out Home Depot I look like they are receiving track drive non electric starts by Nov 20-27. I can tell you exactly whats going on but either the dealer held my order or HONDA is not allocating the machines based on who ordered first. I have owned several of these as well as other Honda products. I am a couple of weeks away from ordering an Ariens which several people are telling me are darn good.


----------



## BullFrog

There's already a lengthy thread about this but if you don't have the patience to wait then ask for your deposit back and get something else.


----------



## Hanky

BullFrog said:


> There's already a lengthy thread about this but if you don't have the patience to wait then ask for your deposit back and get something else.


I was at my local dealer Husky and I was impressed with the tracked ,Husqvarna ST 330T it is not Honda quality but may be worth a close look.


----------



## obthedog

Thanks I have heard they revamped the entire Hus line. I have heard a lot of good things about the 28 inch Hydro pro and the Pro standard by Ariens. I guess I would love feedback on what you and others may think may be an alternative to a Honda. I think I want to stay 28 inches or less with plenty of power. The thing I like most about the new Honda track drive is the ability to disengage one side and turn more easily. I have also heard really good things about the Ariens auto turn. Any thoughts?


----------



## BullFrog

Hanky said:


> I was at my local dealer Husky and I was impressed with the tracked ,Husqvarna ST 330T it is not Honda quality but may be worth a close look.


I didn't even consider a track drive as its more than I need.


----------



## Hanky

obthedog said:


> Thanks I have heard they revamped the entire Hus line. I have heard a lot of good things about the 28 inch Hydro pro and the Pro standard by Ariens. I guess I would love feedback on what you and others may think may be an alternative to a Honda. I think I want to stay 28 inches or less with plenty of power. The thing I like most about the new Honda track drive is the ability to disengage one side and turn more easily. I have also heard really good things about the Ariens auto turn. Any thoughts?


Like I said earlier I am impressed with there new line up.
Husqvarna ST 327T - Snow throwers
They have sold 1 here already just no snow for a test. Not a Honda
but I think it is a #4 machine a good choice when Ariens or Toro are out of ones price point. There is a limit on most peoples wallet depends on where one lives and amount of snow and dealers.


----------



## malba2366

http://www.snowblowersatjacks.com/Product-Details/HONDA/660790


----------



## malba2366

Honda HSS928AT 28 inch 270cc Two Stage Track Drive Snow Blower SnowBlowersAtJacks 2 in stock.

Looks like Home Depot has 42 in stock.


----------



## BullFrog

I have a Honda mower but now at Honda dealerships I can't buy anything for the advertised price due to additional dealer charges so I take my business elsewhere. I chose a Husqvarna because I liked the dealership.


----------



## FLSTN

*Honda Japan Made or nothing.*

Why don't you guys just buy slightly used Japan made HS Honda's ?
You do not need a warranty if it's made in Japan, they are that good.
Whenever Honda makes their products in other countries than Japan, quality goes way down. You are buying the name if the Honda isn't made in Japan.
A snow blower does not need all these new features... the more simple machine is best in the end. 
You guys confuse me !


----------



## fake_usa

What NJ dealer are you dealing with?


----------



## obthedog

Your point is a good one - I have owned two used ones and never has major issues to speak of. Having said that I have played around with a new machine and on the track drive version it makes a difference. Can I get by with out them .....probably 

If I was being practical I would just go buy an Ariens as its a LOT less expensive and the new ones have gotten significantly better. In fact I have seen some deals that extend the warranty to 5 years. Thats a worry free for a long time. I have several buddies who have landscaping companies urging me to just this. They still think the Honda is overpriced even for commercial use. I am pretty loyal but am seriously thinking about making a move.


----------



## obthedog

I have had 2 used Hondas and like both. However, they are mechanical devices and are never without need for maintenance and some minor repair. Having said that Honda has a rep for a very reliable engine and trans. I don't thing it matters if its made here or Japan as the engines are all made in somewhere else anyway. I think the issue is that the production line and the design are both new. Its not a fact but its a fair guess that the old machines are proven quality and the new ones are TBD. Unfortunatly Honda has had some hiccups opening up the window for some Honda users to switch to other brands. I actually don't think the issue in the trans is anything to worry about. My issue is how the current distribution is being handled which has made me consider other machines that some say are very good and certainly a better value and price point.


----------



## Rocktaco

malba2366 said:


> Honda HSS928AT 28 inch 270cc Two Stage Track Drive Snow Blower SnowBlowersAtJacks 2 in stock.
> 
> Looks like Home Depot has 42 in stock.


Thanks for the info on Snowblower Jacks. I just bought one of the two left. I called to e sure it was actually in stock which it was. I'm told it will ship on Monday. 

Also, I called HD yesterday, there's will be shipping from Honda, so no exact ETA was available.

-Robert


----------



## BullFrog

Well that's the thing. Honda certainly has made some good products and I've had a few of them but for the price are they that much better reliability wise? From my own experience no. I've owned a few inexpensive house brand mowers, tillers, and snowblowers but none of them have needed any repair. My 1974 tiller is still going strong and it has been used a lot. Honda equipment has some nice features and if you wish to have some of those features then by all means wait for one, but as far a reliability goes I haven't found them to be any better (or worse) than anything else I've owned. I've been happy with them all. Will my Husqvarna be just as reliable? Only time will tell. I'm not a fan boy of any particular brand so for me it all boils down to which dealer I like best.


----------



## Power Play

A buddy of mine went to a dealer on Wednesday (11/11) and bought a 724. The ones they had is stock were waiting for the part to complete the recall, but they expected it soon and the machine itself is there. 

I went in today (11/14) and apparently they got a shipment of 724's in a day or two ago and I was able to buy a new one that was delivered post-recall right off the floor.


----------



## mmm

Our second snow storm is due tomorrow night. I finally called a local guy who plows. Depending on how it goes with him, I may cancel both orders for the 330T and the 1332ATD. In that case, this will have been a great waste of time and energy. Maybe when or if the Honda ever arrives, I will just wait for the dealer to call periodically and keep telling him I will pick it up "any day now".


----------



## Rocktaco

mmm said:


> Our second snow storm is due tomorrow night. I finally called a local guy who plows. Depending on how it goes with him, I may cancel both orders for the 330T and the 1332ATD. In that case, this will have been a great waste of time and energy. Maybe when or if the Honda ever arrives, I will just wait for the dealer to call periodically and keep telling him I will pick it up "any day now".


I've been tracking you posts for a while now. I too live in Colorado and am against the same delema as you. I sold my HS1332 in hopes of upgrading to a new unit with upgraded features . With that said, I feel as though you being a bit of a pansy and taking things to personal. 

Honda found an issue, and instead of continuing with the problem, recalled impacted units and is working diligently to rectify the issue. With certanty they have more stake in the game than you or I.

Give it a few more day, maybe weeks for your 1332 and be happy when you get your new machine... Without any issues..


----------



## mmm

Maybe you have time to shovel a steep drive over 600' and a turnabout area for every storm. Once was enough for me. My issue with Honda is not in the quality issue and shipment delay itself, but rather in how they misled me repeatedly, compelling me to wait instead of turning to an alternate competitor while there was still time.


----------



## SnowG

mmm you're making yourself a victim, but really Honda didn't do anything to you. Roctacko said it right; Honda was fighting their own demons and it had nothing to do with you. From your posts I think you did it to yourself. A 600 foot driveway and you knew your dealer was giving you missed dates and you did nothing to have a "plan b"? All the info was there that you couldn't rely on timely delivery. People here were advising to get another machine new or used, but you didn't. Take ownership of your mistake.


----------



## yarcraftman

I agree and it think this thread should be closed it's turning into an old lady complaint type of session. 

Stuff happens in life and you have to plan the best the can you can at the time. There is more than one person waiting patiently for their new HSS. 

Next time consider buying a spare smaller machine for when you're in a pinch or ones needs service. Most families have two cars or more and if one breaks down you juggle. We have more than one winter coat so if one rips we have a backup. 

This thread was informative at first but now it just sounds like my buddies wife complaining constantly and being a nag. 

All that produces zero value at the end of the day.


----------



## malba2366

@mmm. While Honda could have handled the situation better, you also have many other options. There are at least a dozen snowblower manufacturers out there that sell similar products. You obviously want the Honda, so you just have to wait like everyone else.


----------



## obthedog

LOL this is like the 'reply all' email - agree its time to shut this one down and start fresh


----------



## cprstn54

*What's the story?*

My mid-West Honda dealer was today given a "release date" for his early September 2015 order of HSS1332ATD's of 1/8/16. No explanation was provided.

These models were not even affected by the valve issue. according to the information posted here. Clearly, there are undisclosed problems at Honda.

I'm glad I pulled my old 928 from Craigslist. I guess if delivery slips to February, I will pull my order and buy it in September at discount as a leftover!

Ken C


----------



## wdb

But I just popped a fresh batch of popcorn!


----------



## malba2366

*Has anyone taken delivery of an electric start?*

Has anyone actually taken delivery of or seen an electric start 2016 Honda blower? I have one on order, and my dealer says Nov 23 but I don't know whether or not to believe them. It is starting to seem like there is an additional issue with the auto start models that has not been disclosed as of yet.
I have seen a couple non auto starts at local dealers and am considering cancelling my order and getting one from home depot while they still have them in stock.


----------



## malba2366

@obthedog which model do you have on order and where are you located? When I told my dealer HD has them in stock he gave me some BS line that the HD ones are made with inferior components, and are not the same machines the indys sell.
The only reason I am holding out is that HD doesn't sell the auto start machines. I prefer the auto start incase my wife needs to use the machine with I am not around.


----------



## jeffNB

I was at my local dealer on 10/31/2015 to put a deposit on an HSS928ACTD. While I was at the dealer, they had an HSS928ACTD in the shop which they claimed was their first one received. There was a crowd of employees and customers checking it out. 

This particular unit had a problem with the recoil start as the rope was slow to retract. A mechanic was getting ready to disassemble the recoil starting mechanism to diagnose the problem. 

Jeff


----------



## SnowG

I'm in the same situation as you. I have a HA 928 TAS and expected my new HSS 928 ATD on 10/10. I removed the snow cab expecting to move it to the new machine. Well hopefully the new one will come before I need it, because I like using the snow cab and it's not going back on the old one. I don't want to move it twice. 

Last year we didn't get meaningful snow until late January in the NY metro area, but ol' man winter really made up for it after that! Maybe it'll hold off again. 

I have a 300 ft long, steep hill driveway, and remember times when we had very light winters. That lulled me into settling for a non-AWD car, and then we got hammered big-time after that - LOL! Who knows, maybe this will be another snow free winter and the laugh will be on us again. 

Ps- back to AWD


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to the forum Jeff :white^_^arial^_^0^_

That's bad when your one display model isn't working right.


----------



## Bob_S

malba2366 said:


> my dealer gave me some BS line that the HD ones are made with inferior components, and are not the same machines the indys sell.


I cant understand why so many dealers are giving us this BS and run-a-round. We are there customers and not just for a new Honda this year but ongoing sales. They should be getting mad a Honda, be up front with us and keep us informed of ALL information they get from Honda. Doing so will go a long way to keeping us as there customers long after all of this is over. 

I expect that HD price is lower than what I might pay from my local dealer and under normal circumstances that okay as I would much prefer to support the small local guy BUT when there customer relations are this poor, what is the incentive not to shop HD and even save some money?


----------



## obthedog

Hey guys I did not intend at all for people to start bashing Honda or dealers. 

1. I think Honda did the right thing in fixing the issue - they have a long view on this glitch
2. I have some frustration with my dealer only in that he required me to pay up front. He has been good about calling me as soon as he know there were delays. 

I like Home Depot for some things but not an expensive machine like this....I prefer the service as a small dealer. I highly doubt Honda would sell HD an inferior machine. There are some other very good machines out there but I still think the Honda is the best so I am going to wait as long as I can. 

I hope that helps


----------



## SnowG

yarcraftman said:


> snip
> 
> This thread was informative at first but now it just sounds like my buddies wife complaining constantly and being a nag.
> 
> snip.


Your "buddy's wife"? Heh... Is your wife watching over your shoulder?


----------



## yarcraftman

Snow G---nope I am a single guy so no nagging going on for me. 

I was just trying to lighten the tone of the thread is all.


----------



## SnowG

yarcraftman said:


> Snow G---nope I am a single guy so no nagging going on for me.
> 
> I was just trying to lighten the tone of the thread is all.


Same here


----------



## Bob_S

*Home Depot dates starting to slip*

I have been tracking the HD estimated arrival dates and it appears that for each recent day that passes, they add a day to the estimates. What this tells me is Honda is still having big issue with getting these machines out the door. It will be interesting to see if they bump the dates again in the next 24 hours.opcorn:


----------



## help

Mine has arrived Hss 1332 aetd being deliverd to my home tommorow.
Does anybody know wich skid shoes fit in front of the bucket?


ps sorry for my crappy English


----------



## detdrbuzzard

it just shows me is that HD didn't / doesn't know when Honda is going releasing the new snowblowers


----------



## mishkaya

I may be wrong here, but I think that the reason the shipping dates slip a day for every day that passes is because that is the processing and delivery time for the blowers... :redface:


----------



## sscotsman

mishkaya said:


> I may be wrong here, but I think that the reason the shipping dates slip a day for every day that passes is because that is the processing and delivery time for the blowers... :redface:


in this case, you are wrong!  Because this isnt about a "normal" shipping schedule..

Honda is having a bad year with their snowblowers..there has been a major delay in getting new snowblowers out to dealers and stores. People have been watching basically *one* shipping date, and that is the date that keeps getting pushed back.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

we dont really need a new thread started everytime someone has a new comment..
Im going to look into consolidating threads..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Is this delivery issue applying to several different Honda models? or only one model? There are now about five threads on this topic, and im confused about what models are being discussed..

Scot


----------



## mishkaya

sscotsman said:


> in this case, you are wrong!  Because this isnt about a "normal" shipping schedule..
> 
> Honda is having a bad year with their snowblowers..there has been a major delay in getting new snowblowers out to dealers and stores. People have been watching basically *one* shipping date, and that is the date that keeps getting pushed back.
> 
> Scot


I was speaking solely for the Home Depot situation. I am keenly aware of the Honda delivery issues as I am patiently waiting on an HSS1332 myself. Just like everyone else here, I have seen the estimated delivery dates come and go, with no snowblower in sight... :icon_smile_blackeye


----------



## sscotsman

So for those of you participating in these Honda delivery threads, which one of the several threads would you consider the "main" thread? Im not part of this discussion, so I cant really tell!  but I would like to consolidate the discussion into just one thread..its getting too fragmented.

thanks,
Scot


----------



## mishkaya

sscotsman said:


> So for those of you participating in these Honda delivery threads, which one of the several threads would you consider the "main" thread? Im not part of this discussion, so I cant really tell!  but I would like to consolidate the discussion into just one thread..its getting too fragmented.
> 
> thanks,
> Scot


I would consider it to be this one:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...t-whats-up-new-hss928atd-tranny-problems.html
Although it didn't quite start out that way...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to the forum Mishkaya :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## mishkaya

sscotsman said:


> Is this delivery issue applying to several different Honda models? or only one model? There are now about five threads on this topic, and im confused about what models are being discussed..
> 
> Scot


I somehow missed this post, but it would seem that the delays are across the board for the new HSS series blowers, unfortunately...


----------



## [email protected]

A few facts:

Home Depot has signed for this season (Fall 2015) to offer just one of the ten new Honda 2-stage models, the HS928AAT, which is a pull-start, track drive model, with a 28" clearing width.

The Honda models (both single-stage and 2-stage) sold to Home Depot and independent dealers are exactly the same. There is no "Home Depot" model, nor are the ones sold by Home Depot any different from the ones sold by independent dealers. They all are manufactured at the same Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC.

You many obtain warranty service from any Honda dealer set-up to sell/service Honda snow blowers. An authorized Honda snow blower dealer is required to provide service work for all USA-spec models, even if they weren't purchased at that location. 

Keep in mind, the dealer does have the option to provide priority warranty service to those customers who bought their Honda from the dealer.


----------



## sscotsman

mishkaya said:


> I would consider it to be this one:
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...t-whats-up-new-hss928atd-tranny-problems.html
> Although it didn't quite start out that way...


thanks..
threads merged.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Hey everyone,
I just merged several threads into this one, since they were all on basically the same topic, and I added on to the original subject line:

Before:
Alert! What's up with new HSS928ATD Tranny Problems?? 

Now:
Alert! What's up with new HSS928ATD Tranny Problems?? (Honda 2015/2016 delivery)

There were seven separate threads on this topic!  I merged six of them into this thread.
I think it will be easier to follow if the discussion on this topic stays in one thread.

thanks,
Scot


----------



## obthedog

It would be helpful to hear from others as they take delivery or have news of Electric Start delivery to dealers. Particularly HSS928AATD (electric starts) I would like to call my dealer to get an update when I hear that these start rolling in.

Thanks


----------



## mishkaya

obthedog said:


> It would be helpful to hear from others as they take delivery or have news of Electric Start delivery to dealers. Particularly HSS928AATD (electric starts) I would like to call my dealer to get an update when I hear that these start rolling in.
> 
> Thanks


It would probably be most helpful if that info were posted here:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/67009-survey-when-where-new-hondas-going.html
Hopefully easier to follow that way... :2cents:


----------



## Bob_S

I would not be surprised if Honda knows they will be loosing customers this year thus limiting the production units to non electric start. As another data point, Home Depot has slipped yet another day.


----------



## sscotsman

mishkaya said:


> It would probably be most helpful if that info were posted here:
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/67009-survey-when-where-new-hondas-going.html
> Hopefully easier to follow that way... :2cents:


actually, post it in this thread..
that's one i missed! because there haven't been any replies in it in two weeks..most people wont know its there and most people will post in this thread, because this is the active thread...im going to merge that one into this thread too..we only need one thread on this topic.

thanks,
scot


----------



## malba2366

My dealer gave me a Nov 20 ship from factory date for my hss928tas. Someone on here reported that their dealer had received their hss1332tas. I don't recall seeing any posts from them after that.


----------



## malba2366

Bob_S said:


> I would not be surprised if Honda knows they will be loosing customers this year thus limiting the production units to non electric start. As another data point, Home Depot has slipped yet another day.


Do you have one on order at HD and your date slipper, or are you looking at the dates for new orders. It would make sense that the date would slip as they need a certain amount of time to process the order ship etc.


----------



## Bob_S

malba2366 said:


> Do you have one on order at HD and your date slipper, or are you looking at the dates for new orders. It would make sense that the date would slip as they need a certain amount of time to process the order ship etc.


Just watching HD website with interest. My dealer has promised me the HSS928ATD I ordered. The dates given on HD appear much longer than needed for just shipping so my guess we are seeing Honda delays.


----------



## obthedog

Jacks is showing on HSS928 in stock

Honda HSS928AT 28 inch 270cc Two Stage Track Drive Snow Blower SnowBlowersAtJacks


----------



## malba2366

Bob_S said:


> Just watching HD website with interest. My dealer has promised me the HSS928ATD I ordered. The dates given on HD appear much longer than needed for just shipping so my guess we are seeing Honda delays.


I am in the same boat. Part of me wants to cancel and order from jacks or HD, but then I know I will have to live with this machine for a long time to justify the cost and I would like to have the auto start.
My dealer said Nov 20 is the latest ship date they were given by Honda, I don't know how much confidence I have in that ship date. I am very suspicious that something is wrong with the auto starts, and that is why no one has the auto starts in stock, and we are seeing the manual starts trickle into stock at some places.


----------



## boathik

Ordered a 1332 ATD from SBD in September and it showed up Tuesday, a couple weeks ahead of their last call to update me on delivery. Pretty stoked!


----------



## mishkaya

boathik said:


> Ordered a 1332 ATD from SBD in September and it showed up Tuesday, a couple weeks ahead of their last call to update me on delivery. Pretty stoked!


That is awesome news! Let's see how many others get delivered in the next few days.


----------



## YSHSfan

boathik said:


> Ordered a 1332 ATD from SBD in September and it showed up Tuesday, a couple weeks ahead of their last call to update me on delivery. Pretty stoked!


The front decal says just HSS1332A (is it really an HSS1332ATD-auto start? or just pull start?)


----------



## mishkaya

hsblowersfan said:


> The front decal says just HSS1332A (is it really an HSS1332ATD-auto start? or just pull start?)


It's really an ATD from the other pic he has posted.


----------



## SnowG

hsblowersfan said:


> The front decal says just HSS1332A (is it really an HSS1332ATD-auto start? or just pull start?)


The battery box is there on the handlebars. Nice!


----------



## [email protected]

malba2366 said:


> I am very suspicious that something is wrong with the auto starts, and that is why no one has the auto starts in stock, and we are seeing the manual starts trickle into stock at some places.


I can tell you Honda has not seen any issues with electric start versions of the new HSS machines. 

I understand the delay in seeing any electric start models is they were scheduled for production after the pull-start only models.


----------



## Bob_S

[email protected] said:


> I understand the delay in seeing any electric start models is they were scheduled for production after the pull-start only models.


Is it possible that Honda will forgo the 928 electric start altogether due to the late deliveries and thus lower sales? Time will soon come when everyone who needs a machine this year will have one. I expect Honda does not want to over stock units so they are limiting or stopping production for the electric. If I cant get the Honda electric start I ordered, I will soon be looking at other brands.


----------



## malba2366

Bob_S said:


> Is it possible that Honda will forgo the 928 electric start altogether due to the late deliveries and thus lower sales? Time will soon come when everyone who needs a machine this year will have one. I expect Honda does not want to over stock units so they are limiting or stopping production for the electric. If I cant get the Honda electric start I ordered, I will soon be looking at other brands.


I doubt they would do that...they probably ordered inventory from suppliers to build the machines. There is not a lot of difference between the auto and manual start machines, so its just a matter of time before they run some auto starts off the line.
A poster above got a 1332ATD in which is a positive sign.


----------



## [email protected]

Bob_S said:


> Is it possible that Honda will forgo the 928 electric start altogether due to the late deliveries and thus lower sales? Time will soon come when everyone who needs a machine this year will have one. I expect Honda does not want to over stock units so they are limiting or stopping production for the electric. If I cant get the Honda electric start I ordered, I will soon be looking at other brands.


All 10 new HSS models, both pull-start and electric start versions, are on the production schedule. I understand some electric start models have been shipped recently, and will continue to be delivered to dealers.


----------



## obthedog

Good News! 

I spoke with my dealer and he said some units are coming in a bit ahead of schedule...at least at his dealership. I was given a Dec 15 date for my HSS928 (electric start) He seemed confident, or at least had no indication that this date would be missed.

I thought those still waiting would be happy to hear that.


----------



## malba2366

obthedog said:


> Good News!
> 
> I spoke with my dealer and he said some units are coming in a bit ahead of schedule...at least at his dealership. I was given a Dec 15 date for my HSS928 (electric start) He seemed confident, or at least had no indication that this date would be missed.
> 
> I thought those still waiting would be happy to hear that.


@obthedog, where are you located?


----------



## Bob_S

My dealer just told me I should have my HSS928ATD (electric start) by Nov 25th at the latest. Sounds like they are indeed starting to flow in!!!


----------



## dontruitt

I just got back from my Honda Dealer. I pre ordered an HSS724aatd in the beginning of OCT. He said the shipment date is December 18th.  I am in Southwestern CT.


----------



## FLSTN

*HSS Hydrostatic Trans Fluid Reservoir Location*

- New 2016 2-Stage HSS Models -

Where is the Hydro trans fluid reservoir located on the new HSS models ?


----------



## raptorchris

boathik said:


> Ordered a 1332 ATD from SBD in September and it showed up Tuesday, a couple weeks ahead of their last call to update me on delivery. Pretty stoked!


I ordered my HSS928ATD from Snowblower Direct in September as well. Saw this and called them last night. They told me the Hondas weren't in yet, and the expected ship date is still November 30th. Did the person I talked to not have a clue, or did you get extra lucky and got a drop ship or something?


----------



## [email protected]

FLSTN said:


> - New 2016 2-Stage HSS Models -
> 
> Where is the Hydro trans fluid reservoir located on the new HSS models ?



There isn't one :mellow:

The new hydrostatic transmission (made to Honda specs by Hydro Gear) is completely sealed, and does not require any top-off, drain/fill, or changing. This was probably part of the new design criteria, to eliminate the need to check/service the fluid level. 

FYI / related, I read parts of the owner's manual today, and noticed this:


----------



## Rocktaco

the HSS928AT I ordered from Jacks last week should be here within a few hours. I'll have gas in it soon after and start some cleanup from the storm we had on Tuesday.:biggrin:


----------



## SnowG

Hey Robert, 
Last year's models also had that in the manual. No change as far as that warmup goes.


----------



## obthedog

Rocktaco said:


> the HSS928AT I ordered from Jacks last week should be here within a few hours. I'll have gas in it soon after and start some cleanup from the storm we had on Tuesday.:biggrin:


What no pictures???


----------



## obthedog

BTW to one of the Sr. Moderators - maybe this thread title should be updated since it was merged with others to be something like - New HSS model news or something similar - its not about the trany any more!


----------



## Bob_S

*Serial numbers*

Can anyone tell me if all of the new HSS928 models (AT, ATD etc) start with the same serial number prefix SADA? Thanks.


----------



## YSHSfan

obthedog said:


> BTW to one of the Sr. Moderators - maybe this thread title should be updated since it was merged with others to be something like - New HSS model news or something similar - its not about the trany any more!


+ 1 with that, I think the thread should have a different name.


----------



## brokeneck

*Took delivery today*

Hello, Honda is indeed catching up. I took delivery of my new HSS928AT today. I bought the unit that was on the dealer sales floor in mid October and scheduled delivery to my house a few weeks later. But of course they called me and told me I would have to wait indefinately due to the recall. Anyway the dealer got a shipment of transmissions 10 days ago, so they got to mine this week and delivered it to my house this morning. 

No sign of snow here on the east coast, but of course I took it for a spin and it seems perfect. Everything is smooth and the machine looks to be pretty sweet. It replaced a 10 year old Yard Machines that just wasn't cutting it. So after last year's apocolypitc Boston area winter I decided to treat myself to a proper snowblower. Love honda small motors (have a generator, lawn mower) so I'm looking forward to using one of their snow blowers. 

Enclosing a pic. Thanks to all on this thread (especially Robert at Honda), it's been helpful to follow what's happening and be informed when talking to dealer.


----------



## malba2366

Just talked to my dealer...Honda pushed back delivery date of my HSS928ATD to December 18th. They offered me a non auto start for immediate delivery, I declined and said I would wait. 
Apparently they got bunch of manual start 1332s and 928s yesterday, and no auto starts as of yet.


----------



## Gator9329

A question about the new 928. Can the non electric start be upgraded to be electric?
I wasn't sure if it was a matter of ordering parts and bolting them in place or if the motor was a completely different casting/setup.


----------



## malba2366

From pictures it looks like the same frame etc. I'm surest of the wiring is different and that the battery model has a larger alternator to charge the battery. Probably will not be very cost effective to try to retrofit all the necessary parts.


----------



## SnowG

My dealer in SW CT just told me he's not expecting the 928 ATD to ship until January 8th. He's pretty disgusted, kinda shrugged and said Honda's killing his season. He said people who are buying a 2stage aren't going to wait that long. He's selling the single stage units if he can. 

He said I can get the AT sooner, but I'm going to hang in there because he's got a good service department and he's local. Meanwhile I have my HS 928 TAS, so no problem. I never use the electric start because the pull start is so easy, but my plan is that this will be my last snow thrower and I might want the electric start in 10 or 20 years.


----------



## malba2366

Jan 8?!?! What is going on at Honda. It is starting to seem like they are stringing along their dealers and customers so orders don't get canceled.


----------



## sscotsman

obthedog said:


> BTW to one of the Sr. Moderators - maybe this thread title should be updated since it was merged with others to be something like - New HSS model news or something similar - its not about the trany any more!


I suspect another moderator (it wasnt me this time!  ) found yet another Honda thread, which was titled:

What's up with new HSS?? 2016 delivery?

and attempted a merge with the larger thread called:

Alert! What's up with new HSS928ATD Tranny Problems?? (Honda 2015/2016 delivery)

but instead of merging the former into the latter, they merged the latter into the former, which changed the thread title..

I agree..the topic started out about transmissions, which was delaying delivery..but that main topic is now essentially only about the delivery delays..

I will change the thread title again..

Scot


----------



## nZone

plenty of hss724 & 928 aw/at in stock around here. Strange, one dealer rather lost a sale than do a 14 miles delivery. The price was less than msrp . I stopped by another dealer which closer to my home, they gave me 6% discount, beat the first dealer by $25. They also have previous year model with deep discount. I bought the hss724at. The new model is easier to start than the older model. The engine sounds beefier too. Minus the bucket, the new hss724 is big as the previous year 928.


----------



## nafterclifen

sscotsman said:


> I suspect another moderator (it wasnt me this time!  ) found yet another Honda thread, which was titled:
> 
> What's up with new HSS?? 2016 delivery?
> 
> and attempted a merge with the larger thread called:
> 
> Alert! What's up with new HSS928ATD Tranny Problems?? (Honda 2015/2016 delivery)
> 
> but instead of merging the former into the latter, they merged the latter into the former, which changed the thread title..
> 
> I agree..the topic started out about transmissions, which was delaying delivery..but that main topic is now essentially only about the delivery delays..
> 
> I will change the thread title again..
> 
> Scot


I've never been on a forum where moderators do such a thing. Is it really that important to merge threads within a sub-forum?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Maybe not important, but cleaner. Sure is easier to follow one thread with people talking about an issue than three, four ... threads with people trying to post in each one.


----------



## SnowG

nZone said:


> plenty of hss724 & 928 aw/at in stock around here. Strange, one dealer rather lost a sale than do a 14 miles delivery. The price was less than msrp . I stopped by another dealer which closer to my home, they gave me 6% discount, beat the first dealer by $25. They also have previous year model with deep discount. I bought the hss724at. The new model is easier to start than the older model. The engine sounds beefier too. Minus the bucket, the new hss724 is big as the previous year 928.


Where are you?


----------



## dbv

We have non electric stock models in stock now, but no electric start 724's or 928's. Did your dealers have electric stock models in stock?



nZone said:


> plenty of hss724 & 928 aw/at in stock around here. Strange, one dealer rather lost a sale than do a 14 miles delivery. The price was less than msrp . I stopped by another dealer which closer to my home, they gave me 6% discount, beat the first dealer by $25. They also have previous year model with deep discount. I bought the hss724at. The new model is easier to start than the older model. The engine sounds beefier too. Minus the bucket, the new hss724 is big as the previous year 928.


----------



## sscotsman

nafterclifen said:


> I've never been on a forum where moderators do such a thing. Is it really that important to merge threads within a sub-forum?


It seldom needs to happen, but this case is unusual..
there were literally Nine different threads on the topic of Honda snowblower delivery..people would keep creating new threads when they had a new update, when active threads already existed..so I finally merged them all into this one thread..then dormant threads, that I missed in the first merge, that hadnt had any replies in a few weeks, would also come back to life as someone posted a new comment in them!  so those got merged too..

so yeah, its very uncommon to need to merge threads like this..in my 5 years as a moderator, this is the only time I have seen it to this extent.
but this Honda issue is also uncommon, and a fairly big deal this winter.

Scot


----------



## 94EG8

nafterclifen said:


> I've never been on a forum where moderators do such a thing. Is it really that important to merge threads within a sub-forum?


I moderate on honda-tech.com I've merged a lot of threads over the years. Usually what happens is one poster will create two or three threads on the same topic and it's a mess and against forum rules besides that. So we just merge them together and then clean up the resulting thread deleting redundant posts and such. It's a much, much larger forum than this one though.


----------



## nZone

SnowG said:


> nZone said:
> 
> 
> 
> plenty of hss724 & 928 aw/at in stock around here. Strange, one dealer rather lost a sale than do a 14 miles delivery. The price was less than msrp . I stopped by another dealer which closer to my home, they gave me 6% discount, beat the first dealer by $25. They also have previous year model with deep discount. I bought the hss724at. The new model is easier to start than the older model. The engine sounds beefier too. Minus the bucket, the new hss724 is big as the previous year 928.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you?
Click to expand...

Boston Area


----------



## nZone

dbv said:


> We have non electric stock models in stock now, but no electric start 724's or 928's. Did your dealers have electric stock models in stock?
> 
> 
> 
> nZone said:
> 
> 
> 
> plenty of hss724 & 928 aw/at in stock around here. Strange, one dealer rather lost a sale than do a 14 miles delivery. The price was less than msrp . I stopped by another dealer which closer to my home, they gave me 6% discount, beat the first dealer by $25. They also have previous year model with deep discount. I bought the hss724at. The new model is easier to start than the older model. The engine sounds beefier too. Minus the bucket, the new hss724 is big as the previous year 928.
Click to expand...

All 3 dealers said mid to late December for the electric start models. One dealer had 724AWD on the floor.


----------



## Michael

My 1332 at showed up 3 weeks ago ahead of the mid December promise date. I must say this thing looks like a beast


----------



## mishkaya

Michael said:


> My 1332 at showed up 3 weeks ago ahead of the mid December promise date. I must say this thing looks like a beast


Welcome to Snowblower forum!
May I ask which model you have (AT or ATD), also where are you located?
Thanks


----------



## Michael

It is the AT model. They had 2 Atd's on the show room floor. I opted for the pull start simply because it was less to go wrong. I am located in Nova Scotia Canada.


----------



## nafterclifen

Spoke to my local dealer today in NE PA. They recently received some 928AT's and the 928AW's should be on their way. Can't wait to actually SEE one.


----------



## obthedog

......this thread is so long its really difficult to get a sense for how many people have received a HSS928AATD Track Drive - Electric Start

If you have received delivery of one or have one at the dealer for pick up can you please respond. I would like to get a sense for how quickly they are arriving at the dealerships or if they are just starting production of the electric starts.

Thanks


----------



## Dagwud

Just got the confirmation from snowblowers direct. My HSS928atd has been shipped. ordered the Honda 8/22. Fortunately we haven't had any snow in the Northeast.


----------



## bwdbrn1

obthedog said:


> ......this thread is so long its really difficult to get a sense for how many people have received a HSS928AATD Track Drive - Electric Start
> 
> You got that right!
> 
> If anybody wants to keep harping on Honda for their transmission issues or their delivery dates, have at it on this thread to your heart's content. To me, it's pretty much all been said already, but hey, freedom of speech and all that sort of stuff, and we're here to be your sounding board.
> 
> In the mean time...here is a thread to report if you have received your new Honda HSS snowblower....
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ave-received-my-new-honda-hss.html#post764729


----------



## mishkaya

bwdbrn1 said:


> obthedog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......this thread is so long its really difficult to get a sense for how many people have received a HSS928AATD Track Drive - Electric Start
> 
> You got that right!
> 
> If anybody wants to keep harping on Honda for their transmission issues or their delivery dates, have at it on this thread to your heart's content. To me, it's pretty much all been said already, but hey, freedom of speech and all that sort of stuff, and we're here to be your sounding board.
> 
> In the mean time...here is a thread to report if you have received your new Honda HSS snowblower....
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ave-received-my-new-honda-hss.html#post764729
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for starting a new thread documenting deliveries of the new machines. It should be much easier to follow indeed. ccasion14:
Click to expand...


----------



## Riverpilot

If anyone is looking for a HSS928AAT, Arlington Power says they have a few in stock. I would call them just to make sure though. I purchased my 720ASA ss through them. 

https://www.arlingtonpower.com/product-p/117-hss928aat.htm


----------



## cprstn54

One thing that has not been said is that Honda is restricting delivery to dealers to allow them to sell their inventory of leftovers. That would explain why the on-line dealers are now "sold out" of a machine Honda can make an unlimited number of, no credible delivery information has been coming out of Honda, and why there are all these dealer leftover ads I now see on Craigslist.

If true, then look for the new models to start flowing after the first snowfalls create sufficient demand for dealers to clear their floors of leftovers.

Ken C


----------



## SnowG

cprstn54 said:


> One thing that has not been said is that Honda is restricting delivery to dealers to allow them to sell their inventory of leftovers. That would explain why the on-line dealers are now "sold out" of a machine Honda can make an unlimited number of, no credible delivery information has been coming out of Honda, and why there are all these dealer leftover ads I now see on Craigslist.
> 
> If true, then look for the new models to start flowing after the first snowfalls create sufficient demand for dealers to clear their floors of leftovers.
> 
> Ken C


I think you're reading this wrong. Do you really think a manufacturer would miss part of a selling season to facilitate dealer stock clearance?


----------



## sabresfan

I called Snow blowers at Jacks yesterday and was told the 928 would be in "today". I called again today and am now told Honda pushed the date to 12/18. This is entirely unacceptable. I am cancelling my order and never again purchasing a Honda product. What a shame.


----------



## nafterclifen

sabresfan said:


> I called again today and am now told Honda pushed the date to 12/18.


A dealer in NJ also told me the same thing.


----------



## AesonVirus

I also called yesterday. Delivery date to my dealer remains 12/18 as well.


----------



## malba2366

I was told the same thing by my dealer in NJ as well. I find that date to be very suspicious...it makes no sense to me that dealers in NJ, MA and MD will all have their units shipped on the same exact day. Don't factories normally ship out product as it is produced, rather than holding a whole lot of inventory and shipping all out on one day.


----------



## Dagwud

*Delivered*

Just a follow up. Ordered a hss928atd from snowblower direct on 8/22. Had numerous delay notifications. Notification that it was shipped on 25th of November. My Honda was delivered today between Saratoga and Lake George New York!!!!! It is super nice, worth the wait.


----------



## mishkaya

Dagwud said:


> Just a follow up. Ordered a hss928atd from snowblower direct on 8/22. Had numerous delay notifications. Notification that it was shipped on 25th of November. My Honda was delivered today between Saratoga and Lake George New York!!!!! It is super nice, worth the wait.


Please post in the following thread:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/71169-i-have-received-my-new-honda-hss.html
It is easier for those of us still waiting to track deliveries this way... :wink:


----------



## obthedog

I just checked with my dealer in Boston:
- Ship date from Honda is now 12/18 -was 12/15
- Dealer still is hearing some units are shipping early.
- I ordered 928HSSATD electric start at the beginning of August

Hope that helps others waiting. Does anyone know about how long it takes for the units to be shipped from Honda to the dealer?


----------



## AesonVirus

obthedog said:


> I just checked with my dealer in Boston:
> - Ship date from Honda is now 12/18 -was 12/15
> - Dealer still is hearing some units are shipping early.
> *- I ordered 928HSSATD electric start at the beginning of August*
> 
> Hope that helps others waiting. Does anyone know about how long it takes for the units to be shipped from Honda to the dealer?


Me too. :icon_blue_very_sad:


----------



## [email protected]

obthedog said:


> Does anyone know about how long it takes for the units to be shipped from Honda to the dealer?


When new units leave the factory, they are first shipped to a Honda "Whole Goods" warehouse. A "whole goods" warehouse handles completely built units (CBU) that have a serial number. This includes snow blowers, lawn mowers, generators, etc. Whole goods warehouse also handle Honda motorcycles and marine engines. By contrast, Honda operates separate "Parts Warehouses" that handle only parts, accessories, etc. smaller items that do NOT have a serial number.

Here are the whole goods warehouse locations:










Generally, dealers get their Honda products from the closest warehouse. There are a number of ways this happens, and it is usually up to the dealer and what they are willing to spend. Some programs Honda offers provide free freight (for a qualifying number of units, and other terms). 

The bottom line is there is no hard and fast rule or delivery schedule; that said, warehouse staff recognize the immediate needs of customers during storm conditions (generators) and seasonal demand (snow blowers, lawn mowers). You can bet everyone is putting out maximum effort to get units out the door with best practices.


----------



## nafterclifen

[email protected] said:


> When new units leave the factory, they are first shipped to a Honda "Whole Goods" warehouse. A "whole goods" warehouse handles completely built units (CBU) that have a serial number. This includes snow blowers, lawn mowers, generators, etc. Whole goods warehouse also handle Honda motorcycles and marine engines. By contrast, Honda operates separate "Parts Warehouses" that handle only parts, accessories, etc. smaller items that do NOT have a serial number.
> 
> Here are the whole goods warehouse locations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally, dealers get their Honda products from the closest warehouse. There are a number of ways this happens, and it is usually up to the dealer and what they are willing to spend. Some programs Honda offers provide free freight (for a qualifying number of units, and other terms).
> 
> The bottom line is there is no hard and fast rule or delivery schedule; that said, warehouse staff recognize the immediate needs of customers during storm conditions (generators) and seasonal demand (snow blowers, lawn mowers). You can bet everyone is putting out maximum effort to get units out the door with best practices.


Thank you again, for sharing such great info.

I can't speak for everyone but it appears that most people's frustration with receiving a new HSS snowblower is that they are given dates from their dealer that keep slipping. The estimated dates are assumingly being obtained from Honda's special portal called the iN (Interactive Network) and as the dates keep slipping, there are no guarantees or answers.

I remain patient as I did not pre-order so I haven't put any money out yet. I'm just waiting for the call that "they have arrived" so I can go and look at them and hopefully, make a purchase. From what I read on this forum, many people have had their money tied up for months and are becoming frustrated. Some have experienced more pain, like having to shovel, but nobody has kicked the bucket yet (that I know of).

Hopefully we will all yield positive results out of Honda's "maximum effort" push to distribute these machines.


----------



## dave r

I gave up had a deposit on hss724aatd. Got a refund from the dealer and they were not happy. Bought the other red machine Toro 826 HD. Paid 50% less but it's a nice unit. Except for the hydro trany it the same featured machine. Used it 3 times already works great. Much better than my 35 year old dynamark.


----------



## obthedog

Thanks Robert, always appreciate the quick response. if your at liberty to say it would be helpful to know the range of shipment speeds typically selected by dealers. that we those who have dates from dealer can estimate a best case or worst case delivery to the dealer.


----------



## obthedog

dave r said:


> I gave up had a deposit on hss724aatd. Got a refund from the dealer and they were not happy. Bought the other red machine Toro 826 HD. Paid 50% less but it's a nice unit. Except for the hydro trany it the same featured machine. Used it 3 times already works great. Much better than my 35 year old dynamark.


Best of luck Dave and enjoy the new machine. No snow expected in Boston for the next week - so I am waiting. However, I have not intentions of picking up a shovel!


----------



## vthonda

Is anyone getting Honda's from Home Depot? A buddy of mine got a call from his dealer today saying that they were refunding his deposit because they wouldn't be getting the 1332 that he ordered. They told him that he should be able to get a 928 through Home Depot.


----------



## mishkaya

vthonda said:


> Is anyone getting Honda's from Home Depot? A buddy of mine got a call from his dealer today saying that they were refunding his deposit because they wouldn't be getting the 1332 that he ordered. They told him that he should be able to get a 928 through Home Depot.


Don't know about Home Depot as I don't want to go that route; but I am saddened to hear about another 1332 cancellation. I certainly hope this does not end up happening to me...


----------



## Loco-diablo

mmm said:


> Our second snow storm is due tomorrow night. I finally called a local guy who plows. Depending on how it goes with him, I may cancel both orders for the 330T and the 1332ATD. In that case, this will have been a great waste of time and energy. Maybe when or if the Honda ever arrives, I will just wait for the dealer to call periodically and keep telling him I will pick it up "any day now".


As frustrating as your experience has been, I wouldn't blame the dealer as much as I'd blame Honda. The dealer can't control delivery or time schedules from the factory. As far as making the dealer suffer, w/o a deposit, you won't have many times to blow him off before he just sells it to someone else.


----------



## obthedog

I think this thread should be shut down!

There is plenty for any new member to read and nothing else to be said. Honda and the dealers are doing everything they can do. Honda is working 6days a week and my dealer has been very responsive with updates. 

It is helpful to hear from folks as machines are delivered or dates change but its it what it is at this point. Delivery dates can be posted somewhere else. I also am very appreciative of the video's, suggestions on side skids and Roberts updates.


----------



## sabresfan

obthedog said:


> I think this thread should be shut down!
> 
> There is plenty for any new member to read and nothing else to be said. Honda and the dealers are doing everything they can do. Honda is working 6days a week and my dealer has been very responsive with updates.
> 
> It is helpful to hear from folks as machines are delivered or dates change but its it what it is at this point. Delivery dates can be posted somewhere else. I also am very appreciative of the video's, suggestions on side skids and Roberts updates.


or perhaps you could just stop visiting this thread?

Honda should be ashamed of themselves. At the very least they should work with the dealers to offer a small "sale" on the items. A mere 10% off would go a long way to show that they are least care about their customers, who have been waiting and waiting and putting up with their nonsense. I was paid in full until I finally cancelled the order. We have not had any snow but on principle I am done with Honda. My dealer had to call THEM to see where the shipment was. Really?!?!?!?? Honda couldn't call them to advise of ANOTHER obnoxious delay? Unacceptable.


----------



## wdb

sabresfan said:


> Honda should be ashamed of themselves.


As difficult as the delay has been - in particular for people who are already seeing snow - I do not see anything warranting shame. But, since all this thread has become is a place for people to rant, I do agree that it is time to close it down.


----------



## raptorchris

For those of us waiting, this is about the only thread with any sort of info. Some info is better than the no info Honda is giving. Those of you who already own Hondas may think of it as senseless bitching, but for all of us waiting, it's all we have. Don't like it, don't follow the thread.


----------



## nZone

If posters don't have bad arguments with each other, I think the thread should be kept open.

I think part suppliers should be the blame. They are the ones that supplied Honda bad parts. As result Honda had to halt production until problem(s) is identified, new part is produced, and tested on actual built snowblower. This could setback Honda at minimum 1 month (I'm too conservative here).


----------



## mobiledynamics

I feel for you guys 
It's like buying a 120K car and then the dealer makes you go to Enterprise to get a 4 banger rental for a loaner when you bring it in to service (local dealer near me actually does this !)




I have not followed this thread in whole but have read bits and pieces.
Bearing the known history on deliverables not being accurate, let your wallet speak for itself. Take your money elsewhere to a different brand if you're that disgusted...

If it was me, I would take my money and spend it on something else.....and move on, if it warrants the diatribe that seems to go on in this thread.

I had a similar issue this summer. Dealer told me X date, they were getting stock. A month later they told me they were going to get the manuf to drop ship it. Told me it was on their next shipment that was coming in on a larger order via freight. Gave me X date on new delivery time. After 3 months on the BS ( I just asked for my $$$ back). The price for X was good enough for me to deal with the BS. At the end of the day, I just asked for a refund and moved on.

For those that pre-paid in full.....which I don't get, you have paid for a premium machine that in theory should be getting premium customer service from your dealer. Why pay top dollar and only get sub standard service. I know it's out of the dealers hands...they are at the mercy of Big Red. 

dave R seems to have done that. He's blowing snow on his new machine 3X already...


----------



## obthedog

Who would be silly enough to buy a 120k car? ha ha .....Are you saying buying a Honda Snow Blower is equivalent to a 120k car? 

If so..........A Honda HSS928ATD = a 2015 Porsche 911 which is its about 120K.
..........So an Ariens Deluxe = a Ford F150 Platinum at just under 60K.

Hmm which would you pick......or would you wait on the Porsche if it was backordered?????


----------



## Bob_S

obthedog said:


> I think this thread should be shut down!


Why would anyone think this sort of thread should be removed? There is good information here and if nothing more it should remain as a reminder to all of us when considering making a purchase of any new product.


----------



## jdavis

Bob_S said:


> Why would anyone think this sort of thread should be removed? There is good information here and if nothing more it should remain as a reminder to all of us when considering making a purchase of any new product.


I agree, no point in shutting this down now.


----------



## paradisesnowblower

*Jack's Small Engines said Honda HSS1332ATD order cancelled*

Unbelievable, had an HSS1332ATD on order and paid for and was getting updates on shipping then a call this morning from Jack's saying Honda informed Jack's that they will not be filling their allocation. So I am screwed. I own the following items from Honda and they will be the last based on this treatment:
Generator
Lawnmower
single stage snowblower
Motorcycle
Outboard

I was even an OEM customer for Honda Outboards. I was getting ship date after ship date changes and now this. Just a "your order will not be filled by Honda". Nice customer service.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Better talk to Robert at Honda here. maybe he can get the 411 on that 1.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## NJHonda

Maybe all the years allocations are spoken for ?


----------



## sscotsman

Im going to merge this thread into the main topic.


----------



## paradisesnowblower

NJHonda said:


> Maybe all the years allocations are spoken for ?


The purchase I had made was of an allocated unit. I was an OEM customer of Honda for years and have experience dealing with their outboard motor division. I find the Honda power equipment group much less professional compared to my experience with the Outboard group. This isn't a matter of a recreational product inconvenience. I am in a remote snowbelt area and Honda has put me in a very difficult situation. Merry Christmas Honda, I'll be scrambling to find an alternative over mine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

paradisesnowblower said:


> The purchase I had made was of an allocated unit. I was an OEM customer of Honda for years and have experience dealing with their outboard motor division. I find the Honda power equipment group much less professional compared to my experience with the Outboard group. This isn't a matter of a recreational product inconvenience. I am in a remote snowbelt area and Honda has put me in a very difficult situation. Merry Christmas Honda, I'll be scrambling to find an alternative over mine.


Have you driven a TORO lately????????????????


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to the forum Paradisesnowblower


Sorry about the cancelled order.


----------



## cprstn54

paradisesnowblower said:


> Unbelievable, had an HSS1332ATD on order and paid for and was getting updates on shipping then a call this morning from Jack's saying Honda informed Jack's that they will not be filling their allocation. .


If you paid by credit card, they should not have charged your card until shipment made. I wanted to expense the HSS1332ATD in 2015 but my dealer refused to charge my card until he shipped. Even said he would hold a check until shipment was made.

Not sure how a dealer can cancel an unconditional order. The law in most of the USA is "He who sells what isn't his'n must buy it back or go to prison." 

Ken C


----------



## mishkaya

I am still hoping (against all odds?) that my allocated 1332 will come through. My dealer has not had any bad news from Honda yet, but I am really starting to get concerned...:frown:


----------



## Apple Guy

mishkaya said:


> I am still hoping (against all odds?) that my allocated 1332 will come through. My dealer has not had any bad news from Honda yet, but I am really starting to get concerned...:frown:


 Logic dictates if they are still manufacturing at the USA location that you have a chance to receive yours. With the trans issue and pull back you may just get yours in month or so. I know that is not the best timing, but that just reality. It would be nice to hear from Robert and I know he won't say, because he can't. How many parts are left to make complete units for each model? What is the last date that the USA plant can make snowblowers, then stop and convert to summer power equipment? .


----------



## bwdbrn1

Some interesting reads about Honda while you're waiting.

Honda Worldwide | August 6, 2014 "Honda Power Equipment Manufacturing, Inc. Celebrates 30 Years of Production with New $8.5 Million Capital Investment"

Honda Worldwide | World Links | U.S.A.

Honda Worldwide | Power Products

Honda Worldwide | Power Products - Snow Throwers


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry to read that some HSS orders would not be filled by Honda. I will investigate and find out what I can. A large part of Honda's sales / admin. division is shut down for the holidays, so it may be a while before I can report any updates.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Hmmm...is the problem with Honda, or Jack's? Are there alternative retail sources?


----------



## dbv

Found out today that my HSS724AWD will not be delivered on Dec 28th now. I guess it is delayed again and they are expecting Jan 6th. My dealer is as frustrated as we are. Hope it comes soon, because it looks like winter could maybe come in Jan/Feb in our area.

This sure is one of the poorest roll outs of a new product that I have expereinced.


----------



## paradisesnowblower

Well I purchased a Yamaha YS828T with 31 hours showing on the meter. Has the Yamaha cab with light and has virtually no wear. I'm done with Honda after this debacle.


----------



## ztnoo

> _Well I purchased a Yamaha YS828T with 31 hours showing on the meter. Has the Yamaha cab with light and has virtually no wear._


*Was it this one that I posted in the Craigslist forum?*
https://southbend.craigslist.org/for/5365219073.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...w-blower-shield-30-hours-$975-south-bend.html


----------



## paradisesnowblower

That's the one. Came down quite a bit in price though.


----------



## ztnoo




----------



## mishkaya

[email protected] said:


> Sorry to read that some HSS orders would not be filled by Honda. I will investigate and find out what I can. A large part of Honda's sales / admin. division is shut down for the holidays, so it may be a while before I can report any updates.


Any updates?


----------



## [email protected]

mishkaya said:


> Any updates?


Here's the latest message Honda has shared with dealers:

"Thank you for your continued interest in the all new Honda HSS 2 Stage Snow Blowers. Demand for this exciting new product remains high. As American Honda continues to work its way through the first full production year of the HSS Snow Blowers in North America, there have been production delays. We have at several points needed to adjust our delivery dates to our dealers and customers.
Please assure your customers that as American Honda establishes production of the all new Honda HSS Snow Blowers here in the U.S., we are tirelessly working to bring this product into the marketplace with the goal of delivering the highest quality Honda Snow Blowers to you and your customers as soon as possible.
As we near the end of this season’s production for the HSS 2 Stage Snow Blowers and final delivery to Dealers, please refer to the iN* for updated estimated delivery dates of your product. We apologize for the impact that the delays have had on you and your customers.
Thank you for your patience and commitment to Honda."

_*The "iN" is the Interactive Network, used to manage wholesale transactions, warranty claims, parts orders, etc. between Honda and their dealers. _


----------



## jrom

Thank you Robert for being here for us.


----------



## jeffNB

[email protected] said:


> As we near the end of this season’s production for the HSS 2 Stage Snow Blowers and final delivery to Dealers


When does production end? It doesn't sound good for those of us still waiting.


----------



## Blepski

Yes... I am also waiting and was told " at least another two weeks " by the dealer I currently have a deposit on a 1332aatd with. 

Is there any way I can receive updated information on whether or not I'll be getting one this year?


----------



## SB83

Blepski said:


> Yes... I am also waiting and was told " at least another two weeks " by the dealer I currently have a deposit on a 1332aatd with.
> L


I see that you live in New England. They still have a new 1332 available at my local store in Hudson MA if yours falls through. It might be worth the drive to get one this year.


----------



## winginit

Blepski said:


> Yes... I am also waiting and was told " at least another two weeks " by the dealer I currently have a deposit on a 1332aatd with.
> 
> Is there any way I can receive updated information on whether or not I'll be getting one this year?


West end power in Danbury Connecticut has 1 hhs1332 on the floor for sale. They also have 1 hhs928. And a couple from last year. I was there just after Xmas 2015


----------



## [email protected]

jeffNB said:


> When does production end? It doesn't sound good for those of us still waiting.


Looks like you are in Canada? I understand all Canada-spec production has been completed for this season. That does not necessarily mean you will not get one, but please press your dealer for details. They can get live updates direct from Honda on all pending orders.


----------



## [email protected]

Blepski said:


> Yes... I am also waiting and was told " at least another two weeks " by the dealer I currently have a deposit on a 1332aatd with.
> 
> Is there any way I can receive updated information on whether or not I'll be getting one this year?


You Honda dealer has the most current status on all pending orders. I'd urge you to stay in close contact with them regarding your order.


----------



## Blepski

Thank You Robert,



Has this pending order information through the "IN" become available to the dealers just as of this week?

I last spoke with them on Thursday of last week and they did not have an exact date for delivery.


----------



## [email protected]

Blepski said:


> Has this pending order information through the "IN" become available to the dealers just as of this week?
> 
> I last spoke with them on Thursday of last week and they did not have an exact date for delivery.


The previous message was sent out just before Christmas to USA Honda snow blower dealers. 

Production of all Honda 2-stage HSS models is just about to wrap-up at the Swepsonville, NC, plant. Dealers with remaining orders to be filled will be updated with firm delivery dates very soon, probably end of this week, early next week.


----------



## Blepski

Thank you for the information Robert . I will check in with my dealer next week .


----------



## Blepski

Hey Robert,

Are those firm delivery dates out to the dealers yet? 

I checked with my dealer today regarding the status of my 1332ATD and they told me they did not have any further information yet.


----------



## nafterclifen

Blepski said:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> Are those firm delivery dates out to the dealers yet?
> 
> I checked with my dealer today regarding the status of my 1332ATD and they told me they did not have any further information yet.


I wanted to just hit the "back" button in my browser and continue reading the forums but this situation bothers me. I don't want to start an uproar here but...

Robert says that dealers can get up to date information about their allocations/deliveries on the iN website. Yet a dealer is saying that they don't have any info. Someone please explain this situation. Is the dealer being lazy and not checking the website? If so, that is just not right. I'd argue that they shouldn't be a dealer. Or maybe the iN website is not as up to date as we're led to believe?


----------



## Blepski

The answer I am hoping to get is that Honda has not yet sent out those firm delivery dates to the dealers. 

My findings throughout this odyssey have led me to believe that the dealers are just as frustrated as the purchasers.


----------



## tabora

malba2366 said:


> I just picked up a battery operated 80V greenworks which was on sale at Lowes. Ill keep it NIB so that I can return it, or I may keep it to use for the small 1 or 2 inch snowfalls.


Did you end up keeping the Greenworks blower? It's coincidental that I also have an HSS1332ATD (purchased in March 2017) and I just picked up a 2-year-old Greenworks 2600402 Pro and used it for the first time yesterday on my deck. Sure works great!


----------

